# My Fellow Laker Fans! (Mavs Avy's Explained)



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The Finals are upon us. Plz support the Dallas mavs by changing your sig like mine and Cris's and SM's change your avatars dallas style!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

huh? youre asking laker fans to be mavs fans... i dont get it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



afobisme said:


> huh? youre asking laker fans to be mavs fans... i dont get it.


 We shall support the mavs in these finals as a whole.... down with the infidels! down with miami! 

honestly laker fans, do you want shaq to win a championship? didnt think so. 
Lets go Mavs!


of course the day the mavs win it all, we all will return in Laker Avatars within 10 minutes of the championship being awarded


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

you really hate shaq that much? im pretty much a loyal laker fan, but an impartial loyal laker fan. i think shaq obviously has ego issues (remember his response to ben wallace's clean block on him in game 5?).. kobe's got problems too, and i think both are to blame for the breakup.

im rooting for miami because i dont like mavs fans... 

i am your nemesis :clap:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



Cris said:


> We shall support the mavs in these finals as a whole.... down with the infidels! down with miami!
> 
> honestly laker fans, do you want shaq to win a championship? didnt think so.
> Lets go Mavs!
> ...


We're with you, Lakers fans!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

Joined! :clap:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

pwahhaaha im all alone! hope you guys dont start a riot, because me vs. you all is a bad idea.... for me :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



afobisme said:


> pwahhaaha im all alone! hope you guys dont start a riot, because me vs. you all is a bad idea.... for me :biggrin:


Off with your head!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



afobisme said:


> pwahhaaha im all alone! hope you guys dont start a riot, because me vs. you all is a bad idea.... for me :biggrin:


 Banned!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

Shaq is the only one in the NBA that could make me root for Cuban to win a championship so I'm in.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

i favor neither kobe nor shaq... i blame both of them for the bad breakup  

i did notice though, that shaq has a pretty big ego. i think it was probably a  60% kobe's fault and 40% shaq's..

but yeah, shaq is much more blunt with his ego. remember how he responded to ben wallace's clean block?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

I really don't have a problem with Shaq wanting out of the Lakers or breaking up the dynasty. The things that made me dislike him are his coment about Buss, Kobe, the city of LA, Laker fans, and the management.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

what did he say? i know he said stuff about management, what about the fans though?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



afobisme said:


> what did he say? i know he said stuff about management, what about the fans though?


He said Laker fans are fake or something along those lines, Oh and he also said *afobisme *bbb.net is a loser. I kno I kno, He's cruel.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

I dont believe im doing this..but, I'm in! 

Lets keep the Championship Trophy in the West!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

I'm in. I'll be a SM shortly, but this is good for now.

BTW, I was just thinking the other day how kool it would be if the mavs won the title just so we can say kobe dropped 63 in 3 quarters against the freakin' world champs. now it might happen!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

haha i was very suprised that everyone had Dallas logo, just like wtf? haha until now, Im in baby haha


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

Love to do this, but my love for D Wade outweights my hatred for Shaq. :biggrin:


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

Miami Heat > Dallas Mavericks >> Los Angeles Clippers >>> Los Angeles Lakers

It's funny how you Laker fans now suddenly hate Shaq just because hes not on your team anymore.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Love to do this, but my love for D Wade outweights my hatred for Shaq. :biggrin:


I'm with you on that one
It's been two years since shaq left LA, there's no need to hate.
Shaq isn't the main guy in Miami anymore, its DEEEEEE WADE 
let the old man rest in peace and let him ride Dwade's **** for a championship 
Even if you did hate Shaq, I don't see a reason for a Mav's **** sucking. 

:biggrin:

enjoy the finals. bruhaha


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

I don't really care of Shaq gets his ring, but man I don't like Alonzo Mourning. I don't want him to get a ring.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Miami Heat > Dallas Mavericks >> Los Angeles Clippers >>> Los Angeles Lakers
> 
> It's funny how you Laker fans now suddenly hate Shaq just because hes not on your team anymore.


 i believe your news paper is about 2 years old.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



HKF said:


> I don't really care of Shaq gets his ring, but man I don't like Alonzo Mourning. I don't want him to get a ring.


I was going to say the same thing, cept directed at Gary Payton. He used to be one of my favorite players until he came to the lakers. Notice I said came, not left.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

You know it baffles be how you guys can hate on a guy that won you three championships.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



dannyM said:


> Shaq isn't the main guy in Miami anymore, its DEEEEEE WADE
> let the old man rest in peace and let him ride Dwade's **** for a championship


Effin Word!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

I refuse to support the Mavericks.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Unique said:


> The Finals are upon us. Plz support the Dallas mavs by changing your sig like mine and Cris's and SM's change your avatars dallas style!


Great thread idea! Mad props. :clap:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll support the Mavs team, but not the ownership.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for the support,

Drop by the Mavs forum if you want a personalized AVY just pop a thread in asking for me to make one

BTW I hated Shaq for leaving LA and I was against it when they said they might trade Shaq for Dirk lol


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Hey guys thanks for the support,
> 
> Drop by the Mavs forum if you want a personalized AVY just pop a thread in asking for me to make one
> 
> BTW I hated Shaq for leaving LA and I was against it when they said they might trade Shaq for Dirk lol



lets not get carried away, you're just the lesser of two evils :biggrin: 

j/k, I actually like a lot of the mavs players, aswell as avery johnson


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

can someone make me a dallas avvy that says win it for the Laker fans? Preferably with Terry or Dirk in it somehow haha but if not then just with the Logo?

If someone could do that it would be sick


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

btw this one that I have is just for now


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*



Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Miami Heat > Dallas Mavericks >> Los Angeles Clippers >>> Los Angeles Lakers
> 
> It's funny how you Laker fans now suddenly hate Shaq just because hes not on your team anymore.


Many Laker fans have hated Shaq since September 2002. Get with it kid. 



Heated said:


> You know it baffles be how you guys can hate on a guy that won you three championships.


More baffling are fans that don't understand something that has been well known among educated fans for years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, my distaste for Shaq was spawned from Los Angeles Shaq jockers. I hate Laker fans that love Shaq and say that Buss is insane for not giving him the money he demanded he was worth before the trade... The same money he said the heat would pay him, but were smart enough not to.

I hate that Shaq has made this a Kobe vs him, and why Shaq isnt a Laker anymore this.. When The Lakers owner Buss said personally in an interview that Shaq's offseason lack of training, and over weight problems were costing the Lakers, and he wouldnt pay for it. Of course, after that interview Shaq got hurt and started ripping on Buss... But come on... If the Lakers paid him his "due", they'd be even more screwed than they are now.

Thats all I hate... So even though Wade has been the force behind the Heat.. Shaq in LA at least will still get ALL the attention for a title, even if Shaq has an all time playoff low in every way, and Wade is the driving force behind the victorys, it will still be Shaq's title. Because even if he doesnt play he some how manages to "make everyone better"... I'm sorry Wade was great with him playing, and great without him playing. He should try making himself better.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here we go again with the Lakers-Heat thing. But Heated, 2k5...let 'em be, if they want to pull for the Mavs then they can, I did it last year with Detroit (I always pull for the East.)

Its Miami Vs. Dallas in the finals, and they can side with whomever. I mean, us Heat fans had to know this was coming...we have big number 32 on our team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i change my mind... now that i think of it, riley is an *** for ousting van gundy and not letting him work for another team. shaq is a dumb crybaby who has an ego just as big as kobe's, if not bigger. worst of all, he didn't have the work ethic that a guy like kobe does (hey, if you're ognna have an ego, at least work for it). if shaq had no basketball talents, he'd be mopping floors now...

DOWN with the heat.. i also like the mavs+dirk, the only thing about the mavs i dont like are the fans+a little bit of mark cuban.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

If the Heat do win the championship, they better not give the Finals MVP to Shaq, because throughout this whole playoff series, DWade has been playing better than Shaq has. It better go to Wade.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> If the Heat do win the championship, they better not give the Finals MVP to Shaq, because throughout this whole playoff series, DWade has been playing better than Shaq has. It better go to Wade.


If he continues to get 28 pts, 16 rebs, 5 blocks in 33 mins while opening lanes for Wade as he did last game it will be a tough argument. Big fella comes to play in the finals.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Here we go again with the Lakers-Heat thing. But Heated, 2k5...let 'em be, if they want to pull for the Mavs then they can, I did it last year with Detroit (I always pull for the East.)
> 
> Its Miami Vs. Dallas in the finals, and they can side with whomever. I mean, us Heat fans had to know this was coming...we have big number 32 on our team.


It makes it pretty easy for us to side with the Mavs, after everything Shaq said about us...



> Instead of acting like the helpless victim in his trade to the Heat, which is what the media painted him out to be, he took every shot he could at his former team and city. He called Los Angeles a "real, real fake place" unlike Miami which is "a more real place," he called Lakers owner Jerry Buss a joke and an "old man," and called Kobe Bryant "the other guy" and an "arrogant" player who he wanted to hit at times.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/arash_markazi/06/09/hot.read/index.html


I'm sure he'd do the same thing to Miami, if he ever left Miami for w/e reason (sure he won't leave, simply b/c his career is dwindling down).


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

What the hell is going here? Rooting for the Mavs? C'mon guys, your all better than that, although i must admit, an Avery Johnson victory tirade would be more than awesome

"SCHEDLUING IS _NOT_ A PROBLEM!!!!!!"

lol, bless that little man,bless him, i say


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope to God Shaq wins a ring before Kobe does.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> What the hell is going here? Rooting for the Mavs? C'mon guys, your all better than that, although i must admit, an Avery Johnson victory tirade would be more than awesome
> 
> "SCHEDLUING IS _NOT_ A PROBLEM!!!!!!"
> 
> lol, bless that little man,bless him, i say


You would rather see Shaq get a ring, after he bashed us? =\


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm down with that. :biggrin:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Eternal said:


> You would rather see Shaq get a ring, after he bashed us? =\


I never said that, i dont care what Shaq does anymore, but i go so far as to violate my avatar with another team's colors, cmon now guys, i understand why we dont want Shaq to win, but lets not sell our loyalty 

And i would rather see the Mavs win anyway, they deserve it, they been knocking on the door for years and thier performance in this years playoffs is admirable


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> I never said that, i dont care what Shaq does anymore, but i go so far as to violate my avatar with another team's colors, cmon now guys, i understand why we dont want Shaq to win, but lets not sell our loyalty
> 
> And i would rather see the Mavs win anyway, they deserve it, they been knocking on the door for years and thier performance in this years playoffs is admirable


I figured you were rooting for the Heat, since you mentioned *" Rooting for the Mavs? C'mon guys, your all better than that".*

Glad you cleared it up.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've kind of liked the Mavericks some for years. Watching Steve Nash, Dirk, and Michael Finley together was always fun. Now the Mavs are mostly fun for the anticipation of Dirk losing his composure and going nuts, but that hasn't happened yet this post-season.

Still, I'd rather see Dirk hoist the O'Brien a dozen times than watch Shaq win even one without Kobe. Can you imagine the media crap-storm if Shaq wins a Championship, while Kobe lost in the first round? It'd be absolute hell for Lakers fans.

Go, Mavs!

Laurie


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

If Mark Cuban was the owner of the Lakers Shaq and Kobe would be playing for their 6th championship ring today.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wwo this is interesting...

well...i didnt know shaq talked smack about L.A fans anyone have an article or source on this???

if thas the case **** him jajaja 

Go Mavs!!! i like the MAVS except i hate Mark Cuban jajaja 
but Dirk, Josh evne Jerry Stackhouse [email protected]!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

kobe vs. shaq.

kobe=big ego, hard worker, progresses his game every year, makes free throws

shaq=big ego, his game declines every year, paid millions to play basketball for a living, but can't find the time to work on free throws(pisses me off the most)


being a clippers fan, i don't even like the lakers. however, i felt that the media sided with shaq, and crucified kobe. when you hear both players speaking in interviews, it seems that shaq is the one with the ego to match his weight. you never hear kobe giving himself nicknames, like shaq. kobe is a hard worker that improves every year in one way; be it a midrange jumper, the 3pt shot, left handed shooting, passing, i even remember a left handed 3pt shot. shaq on the other hand, just refuses to improve his game. imagine how much more dominant he would have been if he hit even 70% of his free throws, or if he had a 13-15ft jumper. remember when shaq took the whole summer off, and waited until the season started to have surgery on his big toe? basically, the lazy fat *** wanted an extended vacation. and some people giving credit soley to shaq for the 3 championships. i guess kobe didn't do anything at all.

seriously, i've never heard kobe refer to himself in the third person, or give himself any silly nicknames.
damn, i wish he would have signed with the clips.

pg=livingston
sg=kobe
sf=maggette
pf=brand
c= kaman

i know there are some clipper haters up in here, but even they gots to admit that kobe on the clips would have resulted in multiple championships.

damn, livy would have averaged about 35 assists per game with that lineup.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> wwo this is interesting...
> 
> well...i didnt know shaq talked smack about L.A fans anyone have an article or source on this???
> 
> ...


Here you go:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/arash_markazi/06/09/hot.read/index.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Job Ladies and Gents... Mavs up 1 nil. Lets Keep this fiesta rolling.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

im kinda watever on this... i i dont really care much who wins... i dont perticularly want shaq to win, but i also think its cool how miami pulled things together just in time after looking dead all season... i have never liked dallas... tho i do like avery i aint about to jump on that bandwagon...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm digging Shaq's 1-9 FT performance :cheers:
Just curious... anyone feeling a little sympathy for the big fella? I gave Shaq a standing O when he hit his last free throw


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

dannyM said:


> Just curious... anyone feeling a little sympathy for the big fella?


Not even a little bit.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/arash_markazi/06/09/hot.read/index.html



wow thanks for that :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
now even more am i glad the Mavs won, i guess ima join jaja in the fight against Shaq 
GO MAVS!!


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

The Mavs are good. I hope they win. D-Wade is my boy but Dirk, J Howard, and J Terry deserve it. I don't hate Shaq but he is so overrated to me. I was just watching ESPN Classic watching him get his a$$ bussed by Hakeem the Dream. Tim Duncan has been better than him for years and I think Yao is better as well. 

How did we only get Lamar Odom and Caron Butler for Shaq though. I'm not making that trade unless they include D Wade. That being said we can't cry over spilled milk. I look forward to the day when the best player in the league(that Kobe Bryant guy) leads us to another title.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

One game down 3 more to go!!!

Lets go Mavs! 

May the power of all the Maverick avatars take you down the championship road...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I like Terry, Daniels, Stackhouse, and Howard, so rooting for Mavs I guess. Don't really like Dirk. but i dislike shaq more


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I figured you were rooting for the Heat, since you mentioned *" Rooting for the Mavs? C'mon guys, your all better than that".*
> 
> Glad you cleared it up.


no prob, and how could ANYONE root for THIS particular Heat team, with the likes of GP and friggin Antione Walker on the team, i would put Zo on that list, but his whole kidney thing saves him...barely.

and like i said i would love so much to see an Avery Johnson victory speech, i know thats gonna be classic


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Screw this thread.

I HATE Mark Cuban... he bought a team just to compensate for his lack of athletic ability and his geeky personality... he's a raging homer and tries to draw the attention his players deserve to himself. Honestly the Mavs can have all players I love to watch and I will root against them because of Cuban.

Plus without Shaq, I would have never experienced a Laker championship as a diehard fan (I was 9 when Magic won his last one), and I still love his personality.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

i dont reckon theres anything to worry about, dallas will win in 6 with dirk or terry getting mvp keeping that title in da west!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

as long as they got the support they are fine


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: My Fellow Laker Fans!*

I'm with Jamel. Go Heat!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Screw this thread.
> 
> I HATE Mark Cuban... he bought a team just to compensate for his lack of athletic ability and his geeky personality... he's a raging homer and tries to draw the attention his players deserve to himself. Honestly the Mavs can have all players I love to watch and I will root against them because of Cuban.
> 
> Plus without Shaq, I would have never experienced a Laker championship as a diehard fan (I was 9 when Magic won his last one), and I still love his personality.


No screw you! *Dont ban me


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I couldn't help but laugh how Shaq got dominated by what he refered has a WNBA player. I mean, that was just......Damn!.....The Heat got the **** beat out of them. Hhmm...What to call this game? - "The Maverick Massacre" "The Dallas Domination" 

The heat will come back though and make it a series.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Battle of the Coaches* - looking a little one sided...or...just simply a merciless mismatch,


----------



## ToTheRack (Dec 15, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> If Mark Cuban was the owner of the Lakers Shaq and Kobe would be playing for their 6th championship ring today.


Right... because Mark Cuban likes to pay top dollar for aging stars. Like he did for Steve Nash, the two time MVP. 

oh wait......................


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nash=overrated; nash's stats=inflated by the system he plays in

remember when andre miller led the league in assists? you know how miller did it? he was on a team full of jump shooters and he happened to pass them the ball before they made their shot. same thing with nash.

i think an assist is a pass that leads to a score; post entry pass, alley-oop, close shots in general.

when you pass the ball to a jump shooter 18ft from the basket and the jump shooter makes it, the passer should not be credited with an assist. anyone could have made the pass, and it would have gone in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> nash=overrated; nash's stats=inflated by the system he plays in
> 
> remember when andre miller led the league in assists? you know how miller did it? he was on a team full of jump shooters and he happened to pass them the ball before they made their shot. same thing with nash.
> 
> ...


That is somewhat true and somewhat untrue. Is Nash over rated? Sure a little. But is he the best passer in the game right now? Without a doubt. Is he one of the smartest fourth quarter players in the game? Sure.

The system helps Nash greatly, but that system was based more on Nash's abilitys, than on anything else. Nash is better than anyone in the NBA at finding the open man and directing his team through heavy traffic.


----------

